# siouxsie



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

It seems a bit silly that I hide behind a silly spelling of my name on here when I've posted photos of myself.

Also I feel comfortable with people on this site, I don't feel like I need my defenses on FULL right now.

So from now on it's Suzi or Suz, most people go with Suz.

Maybe I need to break down some more defenses soon, but one at a time.

Hello all.


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2007)

Hi Suz... Well another defense of yours we could work towards breaking down is you and me in bed =). :roll: Blah! =P


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

Erm... I don't think my boyfriend would be too happy about that... maybe...

You're silly : )


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2007)

Now was that "maybe" at the end of your line made by your self-doubt or that you're unsure whether you're boyfriend would be happy about you gaining a banana slitter from me?

*Cheeky smile* =)



suz said:


> Erm... I don't think my boyfriend would be too happy about that... *maybe...*
> 
> You're silly : )


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

Purely sarcasm : )

He might not want to be tied down, but I don't think he wants other bloke's 'doo-dahs' up my 'whatsit', hehe.


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2007)

I could do him a special discount seeing as I "know" you :wink:


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2007)

I'm very sorry for disrespecting you. :roll: )Hugs(


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

Emulated Puppet}eer said:


> I'm very sorry for disrespecting you. :roll: )Hugs(


Shut your face you silly sausage. Have a *hug*.

Yo dis me again I'll beat yo face you mother! teehee.


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2007)

Alright alright... "Calm down - calm down"... at ease with this "girl power" business!

:lol:


----------

